# Isla Verde is not well!



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have not been actively moderating for quite a while because I've been very ill with a serious intestinal infection for at least the last two months. I even spent a few days in the hospital. I'm not bedbound, but have to take antibiotics every few hours and am on a very restricted diet. I'm also down in the dumps and tired a great deal of the time. I have been following the forum when I can and adding an occasional "like" to posts I find useful. I hope to be myself again one day, but even my new doctor, a specialist in infectious diseases can't tell me when that day will arrive. I hope all of you are well and never, never have to deal with what is aptly named Clostridium difficile!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
That’s horrible news - hope you start to feel better.
C-Dif is indeed tricky to get rid of - it’s quite horrible (according to my wife - who is a hospital consultant doctor!).
She says to remind you to eat plenty of pro-biotic yoghurt!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Google (or better yet DuckDuckGo) "Clostridium difficile apple cider vinegar".

I've never heard of clostridium difficile but a while back I wasn't sleeping much because of stomach issues. For the last couple months I have been drinking a lot of (probably much more than I should) apple cider vinegar. Both Walmart and Costco have it. It is cheap. I throw a hefty spritz in a glass (sometimes with a squirt or two of lemon juice) and fill the glass with water. I drink maybe 3 glasses per day. My stomach issues are gone (and I have lost 3 kilos).

Edit : Obviously you need to do your own research (who the heck am I). Maybe throw the idea out to your doctor etc.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the news of your ailment, and hope that you and your medico can find the cure.
Your cheerful comments are missed. 
Best wishes,
B&L


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. 
I suffer from lactose intolerance which gives me diarrhea. If a product doesn't declare that it contains lactose, I don't know to take the enzyme lactase to counter it. Yesterday I was in the pharmacy and wanted to buy an antidiarrheal as a precaution for when we go on holiday and guess what? most of them contain lactose! Now how daft is that?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sending much love and healing energy your way.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That’s horrible news - hope you start to feel better.
> C-Dif is indeed tricky to get rid of - it’s quite horrible (according to my wife - who is a hospital consultant doctor!).
> She says to remind you to eat plenty of pro-biotic yoghurt!
> ...


It is indeed a horrible infection and very difficult to get rid of. I am on a second round of antibiotics and a very limited diet. I can't have any dairy products, but I am taking a medicine that does the same thing as the yoghurt you mention, along with a couple of anti-diarrheal meds. I seem to spend my days taking various medicines and lots of naps.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'M sending a package of the best wishes for recovery. Hope they work...quickly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lat19n said:


> Google (or better yet DuckDuckGo) "Clostridium difficile apple cider vinegar".
> 
> I've never heard of clostridium difficile but a while back I wasn't sleeping much because of stomach issues. For the last couple months I have been drinking a lot of (probably much more than I should) apple cider vinegar. Both Walmart and Costco have it. It is cheap. I throw a hefty spritz in a glass (sometimes with a squirt or two of lemon juice) and fill the glass with water. I drink maybe 3 glasses per day. My stomach issues are gone (and I have lost 3 kilos).
> 
> Edit : Obviously you need to do your own research (who the heck am I). Maybe throw the idea out to your doctor etc.


Unfortunately, this infection is not one that apple cider vinegar will cure, but thanks for your response.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Sending much love and healing energy your way.


Many thanks, ojos!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I am so sorry to hear the news of your ailment, and hope that you and your medico can find the cure.
> Your cheerful comments are missed.
> Best wishes,
> B&L


There is a cure, sort of, but this is such a nasty bacteria that it finds ways to lay dormant for months and then reappears stronger than ever! I am not a religious woman, but I have been doing lots of praying lately to whichever being in the great beyond is willing to listen to my laments.

One reason I haven't been commenting is that I'm much too depressed about my health to post cheerful comments. I do appreciate your post, RV!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. The board is weaker without your firm hand.

Did doctors have any idea how the bacteria got you? Food, water?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> I'M sending a package of the best wishes for recovery. Hope they work...quickly.


Many thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery. The board is weaker without your firm hand.
> 
> Did doctors have any idea how the bacteria got you? Food, water?



Thanks for your wishes. I am feeling a bit better, but a speedy recovery is not likely.

My doctors that I might have gotten this infection because of other antibiotics given to me in the last few months by a few doctors who had misdiagnosed my problem. Apparently, all sorts of bacteria inhabit our gastrointestinal track. When the weaker ones are killed off by the overuse of antibiotics, the strong ones, like Clostridium, take over.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

You’re right about what you say. You might have to go to the extreme of having a fecal transplant.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

My SIL in the US had C.diff. It was a long struggle, but she is right as rain now. Blessings to you!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Ajijic Lady said:


> My SIL in the US had C.diff. It was a long struggle, but she is right as rain now. Blessings to you!


Just what I needed to hear today - thanks for the good news about your SIL!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I hope you are feeling better.


I am, thank you, Alan.


----------



## Robertshill2052 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fecal transplants are said to work for c diff.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Food and drug issued a safety alert n june about it.. so it soes not work as well as some people think..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Actually, fecal microbiota transplant can be effective when all else fails. The warning occurred because one donor’s stool was not appropriately tested, and a multidrug resistant E. Coli bacteria was passed to the recipients. Out of the frying pan, into the fire, so to speak. Or in Spanish, “De Guatemala a Guatepeor”. 

However, it is used as a last resort. Hopefully Isla’s current treatment will be effective at eradicating her infection.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I love that expression, Last time I was on a bus from Honduras to Guatemala city some beggars told us to give them money so Guatemala did not become Guatapeor.. There was a lot of people cooperating...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dear Isla, I really hope you get well soon! Let me know if I can do anything
Muchos saludos!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Dear Isla, I really hope you get well soon! Let me know if I can do anything
> Muchos saludos!


Thanks, Gary. What you can do is pray to the gods of good health to work a miracle for me!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I will do that!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts and wishes for your healthy recovery . . . con una sonrisa




Isla Verde said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have not been actively moderating for quite a while because I've been very ill with a serious intestinal infection for at least the last two months. I even spent a few days in the hospital. I'm not bedbound, but have to take antibiotics every few hours and am on a very restricted diet. I'm also down in the dumps and tired a great deal of the time. I have been following the forum when I can and adding an occasional "like" to posts I find useful. I hope to be myself again one day, but even my new doctor, a specialist in infectious diseases can't tell me when that day will arrive. I hope all of you are well and never, never have to deal with what is aptly named Clostridium difficile!


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Yikes - challenging when the gut bugs go wild. You may want to look at the books and YouTube videos from Dr Steven Gundry. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Gundry

Best to you and your recovery. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I was doing my self research on gut bacteria, and came across Inulin (not insulin) as a good influencer of healthy gut bacteria.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> I was doing my self research on gut bacteria, and came across Inulin (not insulin) as a good influencer of healthy gut bacteria.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information, Steven.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dear Isla
Are you better now?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Dear Isla
> Are you better now?


Dear Gary,

I have been feeling better for the last few days. Let's hope that this trend continues.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

Well it's been over a week. I sure hope that your upward trend is continuing!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We all hope so. Isla Verde's absence is leaving a big void on this site.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

yamabob said:


> Well it's been over a week. I sure hope that your upward trend is continuing!


I have good days and not so good days. Today is one of the latter.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Best wishes for your continued improved health. Hugs from Thailand


----------

